# Found a band saw...Literally



## Haynie (Sep 11, 2011)

While I was scrapping boat stuff this summer I moved a large roll of insulation and there was a band saw.  I finally got around to taking a closer look at it today.  It is from Central Machinery, variable speeds, 1 hp motor, and can stand some cleaning.  No saw blade, and the rubber wheel liners need replacing, as do the belts.  Wheels seem to be in good shape and everything turns including the motor.  The cord was damaged and needs to be repaired before I try plugging it in and turning it on.  

All of the other central machinery stuff in the shop is original to the shop and running like champs.  That means around 20 years old.  Don't know how beat up the band saw really is but since it is free....  

Anyone know anything about this thing?  If this works out all I need is a table saw to finally, after 30 something years of wanting to work in wood, have the makings of a real wood shop.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 11, 2011)

I think Central Machinery is privately branded for Harbor Fright.
But tires, power cords and cleaning?  That's not too bad. Saw blades
are consumable anyway.
I'd dig out some cleaning rags, steel wool.. sandpaper etc. Clean it,
Lube everything and see how it goes. If it isn't up to your standards,
there's always Craig's List


----------



## Haynie (Sep 11, 2011)

This thing has to be over ten years old at the youngest.  I am hoping the quality was better back then.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 11, 2011)

If the motor works, the wheels will turn straight, you can adjust the tension
and level the table, that's about all you can ask of it. You can always add
some aftermarket upgrades.. Carter bearings, tension release, good fence etc.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 12, 2011)

You can stick with generic aftermarket parts or buy from HF.  You did not say if guide blocks and thrust bearing in good shape. Those are inexpensive fixes too.  You can buy generic aftermarket parts like belt, power cords, thrust bearings, tires, and cool blocks just about anywhere. 

When replaced tires on my band saw went with urethane tires on sale from Hartville tool. Cost me about $4.00 over OEM rubber tires. Whether buying rubber or urethane shop sales and make sure price quoted is for two tires not one.

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/67000-67999/67595.pdf


----------



## Haynie (Sep 12, 2011)

Guide blocks? Thrust Bearing? Ima guessin I need a definition.

Thanks for the manual link


----------



## 76winger (Sep 12, 2011)

Guide blocks are on either side of the blade, to keep it running straight. They should there, above and below the cutting area. Thrust bearing is a bearing the sits behind the blade and keeps it in place as you press the wood into the blade.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, Mark! If you find tools like that by cleaning up your shop - what else is hiding in there? A '57 Thunderbird? Or maybe just a case of Thunderbird? A pony?

Do you need help cleaning up? Could I get salvage rights to any "discoveries?":clown:


----------



## Haynie (Sep 12, 2011)

You have to realize this is a 2.5 acre lot with 50 ish 12x32 storage units.  None of this stuff was in either of the shops.  If I find a case of T-bird I will get your address and send it to you.  Yuck. When we moved up here I was digging through a very full unit and found a working joiner.  Big heavy old but working. A dewalt planer, and now a bandsaw.  It is like treasure hunting sometimes, especially when someone says "a long time ago Jerry had..." Since he never threw anything away it is most likely here somewhere.  Unless the SOB we had managing the place right after FIL's death stole it.  The ba$turd.

I have all the parts to rebuild an MG.  A V12 Jag block, heads, and cams.  If he did not own a storage lot he would have been on that hoarder's show.

Looks like all the parts are on the bandsaw and I will change a few for good measure.  Will get the wire changed this weekend if not sooner and see if it fires up.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 12, 2011)

Please keep the T-bird! I remember seeing empty green T-bird bottles on that side of the state when I spent a couple of years there '80-'82. On the NM side, I think it was Wild Irish Rose bottles.

I imagine for every bandsaw, you find a lot of less-useful-stuff.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 13, 2011)

Mark;  If the bandsaw passes the run test, get a copy of Mark Duginske's book "Band Saws: Workshop Bench Reference".  He wrote several books and they are all excellent!
There are several re-writes and newer editions with different names, but this is the gold standard.  Get one that goes into depth on setup and tuning of the saw as this will make you a happy camper!  Check your local public library for a copy.


----------



## StephenM (Sep 13, 2011)

Haynie said:


> I have all the parts to rebuild an MG.




I hope that means you have 5 or 6 MGs - you'll need them.  :rotfl:


----------



## Haynie (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope, just the parts to two or three and the doors to 5.  But none of them are replacements for the MG he was going to rebuild.  I hear people all the time talk about what they would ask their dearly departed.  Usually it is something deep and meaningful.  I want to ask my FIL just why he has 12 car doors stuffed in a unit when he only worked on boats.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 13, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Please keep the T-bird! I remember seeing empty green T-bird bottles on that side of the state when I spent a couple of years there '80-'82. On the NM side, I think it was Wild Irish Rose bottles.
> 
> I imagine for every bandsaw, you find a lot of less-useful-stuff.



On the north eastern side of AZ in 80-82 the drink of choice was Garden Deluxe wine.  Bottled in Gallup New Mexico.  A tanker of grain alcohol and 3 or four tankers of grape juice.  Mix them together bottle it and ship it out.  Nasty stuff.

One bandsaw to 30,000 lbs of iron and aluminum scrap and still scrapping.


----------



## shortcast (Sep 13, 2011)

*Thunderbird??*

What's the word? Thunderbird!

What's the price? 40 twice!

What's the reaction? Satisfaction!


(shiver) Bad memories:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## snyiper (Sep 13, 2011)

shortcast said:


> What's the word? Thunderbird!
> 
> What's the price? 40 twice!
> 
> ...


 
Just the fact that you remember that jingle is scarey!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 13, 2011)

I see someone gave you a link to the current HF manual.  That saw may take a 93-1/2 inch blade.  Your saw probably takes a 92-1/2 inch blade (mine does) and they are harder to find. You can find them online, however for a reasonable price.  Don't bother shopping HF - I think the only 82-1/2 blades they stock in their shops are for metal.



Haynie said:


> While I was scrapping boat stuff this summer I moved a large roll of insulation and there was a band saw.  I finally got around to taking a closer look at it today.  It is from Central Machinery, variable speeds, 1 hp motor, and can stand some cleaning.  No saw blade, and the rubber wheel liners need replacing, as do the belts.  Wheels seem to be in good shape and everything turns including the motor.  The cord was damaged and needs to be repaired before I try plugging it in and turning it on.
> 
> All of the other central machinery stuff in the shop is original to the shop and running like champs.  That means around 20 years old.  Don't know how beat up the band saw really is but since it is free....
> 
> Anyone know anything about this thing?  If this works out all I need is a table saw to finally, after 30 something years of wanting to work in wood, have the makings of a real wood shop.


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 14, 2011)

Highland Hardware will make you any size blade you ask for.  They sell the Woodslicer blades and others.  I have no relation with them except as a customer.  There are other vendors for blades but I found the Woodslicer (might be spelled wrong) to be the best resaw blade I ever used.  YMMV
Charles


----------



## Haynie (Sep 24, 2011)

*YEAH BUDDY! SHE RUNS!
*I got the new plug on the saw and it runs like a champ.  Looks like all the parts are there.  May not be the best, and there is not a huge amount of clearance so no whole log milling but free is free and it will do what I want.


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 24, 2011)

WAY TO GO!  Found and free is always better than bought when it works for the job at hand.  Congratulations and keep up the search.  No telling what you may find in that 'storage' area.
Charles


----------

